# My pica



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

http://s58.photobucket.com/albums/g253/blacksoul-nplooj/?action=view&current=MOV00767.mp4

the only male i have ...he's a great flyer


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

So did you get your horsemen back?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

lmorales4 said:


> So did you get your horsemen back?


nope i got to hand feed the baby ..maybe tomorrow


----------

